# MLC and AA Coming up soon!



## Oldbikes (Apr 2, 2013)

So, who's going and what goodies will you be bringing with?!

I'll be pulling into MLC first thing Friday morning, with an assortment of cool stuff and hope to find something of interest!

In AA I'll be set up in the main bldg directly in front of the men's bathroom.  Stop by and say hello!

Alan


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 2, 2013)

We will be there Thursday evening. with a few rare goodies. 

pacemaker (more then likely)
Radiobike (possibly)
A few prewar girls bikes and some other goodies are in the works.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2013)

My Dad and I will be there Weds afternoon. We'll probably hit it hard Thur and Fri and Sat go check out Corvettes. We'll make a quick pass through AA on Sunday before heading South. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't forget Copake!!!  Great swap meet and auction!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi Alan,

I am not sure yet if I am going to MLC/AA swaps this year after my recent purchase and the 3-4-5 day event is costly for long distance out of towners.
I slept in my van last year and was so uncomfortable and cold, I vowed to only stay in hotels afterwards...and this is coming from a former Boy Scout, Star Class.

Having been the last several years to the Spring swap, I have yet to purchase 1 prewar balloon bicycle from the event, very little I was interested in, but there is always hope that the next event will be better and some of the bicycles being offered here for delivery is encouraging.

My goal is to get stuff ready for attending the Copake swap and auction and depending on sales and what I find, make a decision on MLC/AA.

Hope everyone that goes has a great time!

Chris


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 3, 2013)

Only 3 weeks away!  Got my spot reserved at MLC and I'll be going up to AA also.......havent decided what to bring for sale yet but I'll have some goodies for sure......be great to see all the gang again!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 3, 2013)

As usual, I'll be bringing myself and my wallet.. one of these days I'll get a spot.


----------



## bike (Apr 3, 2013)

*aerrr boyzz in the olden days ( We say golden days if we have our teeth in)*

every truck at o'darkthirty had something good- Now I feel if I go home with ONE GOOD THING bike or badge or whatever was a success- seeing my friends of 10-20+ years makes it worth it- goodies are a a bouns- 

now, if you want to keep it,  be sure to keep your hand back  if you see mine going in first-


----------



## kos22us (Apr 3, 2013)

its amazing how far some of you are willing to travel, its inspiring !     
i would just fear not finding anything i wanted to purchase, is the mlc show in OH ?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 3, 2013)

*Yes*



kos22us said:


> its amazing how far some of you are willing to travel, its inspiring !
> i would just fear not finding anything i wanted to purchase, is the mlc show in OH ?




Yes it is in Grand Rapids, Ohio


----------



## momona (Apr 3, 2013)

*link*

Is there a link for mlc? Thanks.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 3, 2013)

here you go http://www.memorylane-classics.com/



momona said:


> Is there a link for mlc? Thanks.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 3, 2013)

I'll be making my virgin run this year with Kim Smith. Counting down each day!


----------



## bike (Apr 3, 2013)

*Meeting a bunch of lunatics that have the same affliction*

is worth it alone- any junk you buy is a pure bonus.
NEW BLOOD -say 10 years in the hobby- ( Just joking) Must make their presence know- I have PMd and Emailed lots of people that are active and I would love to put a name to a face even though that is hard for me- People I have know for 20 years and I cant remember their name- think I got brain dramage when I lost my eye(+age)- used to remember everyone... and the deals we did. 
Met a lot of "new" (they don't want to be called that I am sure- probably have spent more money than me on bikes(?)) guys last year and it was great.

-pg


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2013)

Last year I made myself a nametag--it even helped me remember who I was! V/r Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 3, 2013)

I might do this as well. Seems like a great Idea

Nick.



Freqman1 said:


> Last year I made myself a nametag--it even helped me remember who I was! V/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm doing something similar but with a hat and my Cabe user name


----------



## catfish (Apr 3, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> Last year I made myself a nametag--it even helped me remember who I was! V/r Shawn




I've had a name tag every year. it says "Catfish". And if you can't figure it out from that. Just ask anyone there, they will point me out to you.

  Catfish


----------



## npence (Apr 3, 2013)

Well if it is cold out will be wearing my work coat which as Nate name tag on it.  If it is warm out might have to ask around to find me. Going to make MLC my first two day event for this going Thursday Friday this year can't wait.


----------



## 55tbird (Apr 3, 2013)

*I'll be there*

Looking forward to Memory Lane on Thursday through Saturday, then on to Ann Arbor. Have alot of Shelby stuff to bring. If anyone has a longnose airflow tank they want to sell or trade please let me know. Also looking for a 20" Whizzer Sportsman. Happy hunting everyone!  Mike


----------



## steve doan (Apr 3, 2013)

*Attending ML  and AA*

Will be arriving from Iowa on Thursday evening.  Bringing several pre war original unrestored mens bikes, all complete with tanks, lights, etc.  1939 Elgin and 1939 brown Schwinn with locking fork.  Nice lighted 1950's Schwinn clock that works. Maybe some other original bikes and parts. Steve


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 3, 2013)

kos22us said:


> i would just fear not finding anything i wanted to purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 3, 2013)

I have been going since 1990.
This meet has only gotten bigger.
You absolutely have no idea what or who will show up.
That's what is so interesting.
Also, make sure to say hi and thanks to the Memory Lane staff and the Ann Arbor group!
Without them and what they do, the hobby just wouldn't be the same.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 3, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I am not sure yet if I am going to MLC/AA swaps this year after my recent purchase and the 3-4-5 day event is costly for long distance out of towners.
> I slept in my van last year and was so uncomfortable and cold, I vowed to only stay in hotels afterwards...and this is coming from a former Boy Scout, Star Class.
> ...




Hey Chris, I have fond memories of those nights spent in the field sleeping in my van -- cold and uncomfortable, wired from being on the road -- and waking to the flashlight wielding fanatics prowling around tarp covered caches, trying to sniff out the good stuff, AND there was always good stuff to be found.  I admit, in recent years we haven't seen the truck loads of the good stuff being hauled in and the feeding frenzies that ensued like in the old'n days, but as it's been said by others before, it's the commrodarie, hanging out with decade(s) old friends that keeps me coming back and if I find a goodie, a trinket or two that's just an added bonus.  Bottom line is you never know what's gonna show up on any given year!  Could be this year!  Hope to see you there...


----------



## MR D (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm going to AA for my first time. A friend has offered to lend some space in the back of his truck for me to bring this old bucket of bolts!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 5, 2013)

catfish said:


> I've had a name tag every year. it says "Catfish". And if you can't figure it out from that. Just ask anyone there, they will point me out to you.
> 
> Catfish




Just look for the guy with the the t-shirt that says "Catfish"....oh wait a minute...that could be one of many people wearing that shirt!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Apr 5, 2013)

*I will be going this year --*

I will be sporting the CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt or Baseball Cap -- should be a good time - I can't make Copake this year - I had to pick one or the other -- See everyone there - Ride Vintage -- Frank


----------



## oldwhizzer (Apr 5, 2013)

*M/l @ aa*

Picking up Project Aerocycle thats for Sale on the Way to Memory lane. Plus load of Parts and Bikes from deep in the Shed That have not seen light in many years!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2013)

oldwhizzer said:


> Picking up Project Aerocycle thats for Sale on the Way to Memory lane. Plus load of Parts and Bikes from deep in the Shed That have not seen light in many years!




Cool!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Just look for the guy with the the t-shirt that says "Catfish"....oh wait a minute...that could be one of many people wearing that shirt!




Yes there are other people wearing "Catfish' shirts, But they will all point me out to anyone who asks.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 5, 2013)

I never get to go, maybe some day. Hope someone can post pictures
 Mitch


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2013)

we will get a bunch! we noticed that pictures are far and few around ML/AA so my mom and i will be taking a lot.

Nick.



mruiz said:


> I never get to go, maybe some day. Hope someone can post pictures
> Mitch


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2013)

I took quite a few last year which I posted and between Nick and I you should feel like you were there! To really get the full experience send us your money to spend so we will all be broke by Sunday! V/r Shawn


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Apr 5, 2013)

*Group Pic*

I might be hard to get everyone together but a group pic would be cool. It might  not be too hard. Have a truck pull in with a few prewars and have the photo taker sitting in the middle and as we all rush over get the pic!


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I might be hard to get everyone together but a group pic would be cool. It might  not be too hard. Have a truck pull in with a few prewars and have the photo taker sitting in the middle and as we all rush over get the pic!




Usually around the bonfire Saturday night people take a lot of photos. The burning of the bike. It's like a right of passage for those who go to AA and sleep in their car. everyone should do it at least once. I've scored a lot of cool bike stuff on Saturday night talking to people at the bonfire.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2013)

I have a few bikes that I would like to bring to burn :o:o  I have been saving them mwhahaha



catfish said:


> Usually around the bonfire Saturday night people take a lot of photos. The burning of the bike. It's like a right of passage for those who go to AA and sleep in their car. everyone should do it at least once. I've scored a lot of cool bike stuff on Saturday night talking to people at the bonfire.


----------



## jpromo (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah, I'm leaning towards going thursday and sleeping in my car for friday morning.. even though I'm only an hour away. Seems just like part of the experience!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 5, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I might be hard to get everyone together but a group pic would be cool. It might  not be too hard. Have a truck pull in with a few prewars and have the photo taker sitting in the middle and as we all rush over get the pic!




That would do it if you wanted to see a picture of a bunch of grown men fighting...


----------



## catfish (Apr 5, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> That would do it if you wanted to see a picture of a bunch of grown men fighting...




I'm down with that.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 5, 2013)

Jerry and I will be there Sunday night.
We are trying to beat Cigar Don this year!


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Just look for the guy with the the t-shirt that says "Catfish"....oh wait a minute...that could be one of many people wearing that shirt!




But there is only one that looks like this. 

http://antiquebikeparts.com/catfish/guitar2.jpg


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 6, 2013)

catfish said:


> But there is only one that looks like this.
> 
> http://antiquebikeparts.com/catfish/guitar2.jpg




Are you the one on the right or the left? Or are you the guy with the guitar?


----------



## catfish (Apr 6, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> Are you the one on the right or the left? Or are you the guy with the guitar?




I don't remember.... I think I'm in the middle....


----------



## aasmitty757 (Apr 6, 2013)

*So Much To Do....So Little Time.*



markivpedalpusher said:


> I'll be making my virgin run this year with Kim Smith. Counting down each day!




I will be making my virgin run this year with Mark! 

The anticipation of getting to meet all the guys I have I have hit the Buy It Now button with, emailed, texted, and had the opportunity to visit with on the phone over the years, seems more important to me right now, more than the thrill of the hunt.

I've learned so much over the years from all of you; Thank you. My only regret is that I haven't gone sooner to meet those who are no longer with us. 

Smitty


----------



## Pedalin Past (Apr 7, 2013)

*Taking A Ride....*

Plan to make the trip from Alabama with a trunk load of nos muscle bike shifters and assorted parts.   The thursday nite car campout sounds like the old days!  In need of a chainguard for my X53 if anyone has an extra.  Hope to meet a bunch of the CABE folks and put faces with names....Paul....


----------



## Flat Tire (Apr 12, 2013)

*where is everybody?*

Where is everybody? I rolled in yesterday under cloudy Ohio skies. Woke up today and still nobody here, thats me in the brown van in the back getting set up. Do I have the wrong weekend?
Oh well, I'll just stay, so thats where I'll be...stop in and say 'HI'.......LOL


----------



## npence (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha see you in another week and a half Don don't buy all the good stuff before I get there will be there on Thursday.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 12, 2013)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I might be hard to get everyone together but a group pic would be cool. It might  not be too hard. Have a truck pull in with a few prewars and have the photo taker sitting in the middle and as we all rush over get the pic!




I like that idea! I have an auto timer on my camera that would do the trick! No tripod tho....hmmm, we'll figure it out!
BTW, we'll be there Wed. night, have a small convoy coming from MN.

Bring your marshmallow sticks for the bonfire!! (Nick says he's got something awesome to burn )

Darcie


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 12, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Hi Alan,
> 
> I am not sure yet if I am going to MLC/AA swaps this year after my recent purchase and the 3-4-5 day event is costly for long distance out of towners.
> I slept in my van last year and was so uncomfortable and cold, I vowed to only stay in hotels afterwards...and this is coming from a former Boy Scout, Star Class.
> ...



 Talking about cold, I had the pleasure to attend MLC and AA last year and coming from Hawaii the cold was something I'm not usually used to. Paul Kleppert the promoter for AA was here in Hawaii a few weeks ago.


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 12, 2013)

kos22us said:


> its amazing how far some of you are willing to travel, its inspiring !
> i would just fear not finding anything i wanted to purchase, is the mlc show in OH ?



I travelled all the way from Hawaii last year to attend MLC/AA.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2013)

*^^*

You must have won the longest distance traveled award last year huh?!


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 12, 2013)

Oldbikes said:


> You must have won the longest distance traveled award last year huh?!




That was my buddy Brannan that won the longest distance award. We won't be attending this year but planning on coming next year.


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 12, 2013)

Great!  It's a good time for sure!


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 13, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> That would do it if you wanted to see a picture of a bunch of grown men fighting...



Scott, I just realized your first and last name. I just bought a springer yoke from you on eBay.


----------



## 808stingray (Apr 13, 2013)

momona said:


> Is there a link for mlc? Thanks.



Momona, I like your username.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2013)

IT'S BEEN A ROUGH Winter .. healthwise .. but i'm back in the saddle, again ... will be at MLC on Wednesday ...... 

I know a bunch of folks on the CABE .. but always lookin' to meet the rest ......  see you there !!!

........... patric


----------



## catfish (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be there!

   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 13, 2013)

*Always Looking For The Artifacts Of My Youth*

LOOK ... i been goin' to MLC since about 1988 ... missed a few years here and there .. and i am here to testify 
that the MLC Swap .. combined with the Ann Arbor Swap NEVER FAILS TO DELIVER !!!  There is NO TELLING who 
will show up with what to sell or swap.  While it is a fact that most of my Best Badges were pried-loose from the 
mighty-grip of PAUL "Good Eye" GENARO over a period of a lotta years ... many, many of the rest of my collection 
were snapped up in a jiffy, right inside Memory Lane Classics .. from LARRY .. HARV .. or LISA !!!  Fellow collectors 
at the swap ALSO PROVIDED more than a few.

INSIDE OF MLC ... over the years ... i have found ('sides badges) numerous smalls like those shouldered screws
that function as pivots for rear stands for rides built in the thirties ... forks .. like an impossible to find Davis Truss 
Fork of the Heavy-Duty variety ... or the very-first springer-fork i ever owned ... 1940 Huffman (didn't know what it 
was, but it was destined to be mine) ... teen's motorbike saddles .. teen's juvenile saddles ... a NOS Indian, eleven-
spoke chainring and it's attendant crank ... a condition 9+, Wright's-Patent Fixed-Gear Racing Hub (as in Orville and 
Wilbur, AND referred to in a February, 1903 Scientific American Magazine ... in an article about "FRICTION In Hubs" ... 
the Wright's-Patent Hub demonstrated that ..... well, you is just gonna have to peep the article.) ... it's only in good 
form to add, that the last-two items were actually found by noted collector, PHIL SCOTT ... who GAVE THEM TO ME 
in lieu of gas $$$.  That Wright's Hub came to rest in a 1917 Davis-Built Track Racer, badged VAN CLEVE .. and dis-
tributed by the person who bought out the Wright Brother's bicycle machinery and inventory in 1909 - Mr. W.F. Meyers 
of Dayton, Ohio.  The racer sports the flat, forged, fork crown illustrated in the Wright's Cycle Co. Catalog of 1900.

IT'S TOO LATE TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT ... but am gonna try ... what about all those Davis Frames i picked up 
over the years ... that NOS rear fender for my all-original 1912 FLYING MERKEL, Cushion Frame and Fork, MOTORBIKE, 
that had the original, repaired-rear fender in place when i bought it ... or that 20-Tooth, Davis (and H-D) Juvenile Chain-
ring ?!!! .... ALL OF THAT CAME FROM INSIDE MLC ... but look ... just because you didn't find a King's Treasure the last 
time you were there .. DOES NOT MEAN THERE ARE NO TREASURES LEFT !!!  There are goodies coming in AND going out 
AT LEAST FIVE DAYS A WEEK !!!

ARE YOU REMEMBERING that all of this is but a very-tiny chunk of what i managed to waltz away with since 1988 AND ... 
these are just a few of the prizes i got INSIDE MLC.  There is not enough virtual ink in the universe for me to continue 
with this diatribe ... ON WHAT TREASURES I FOUND IN THE FIELD at a MLC Swap Meet !!!

..............  patric cafaro

post script ... Fellow Americans and friendly visitors to These Shores ... I WOULD BE REMISS in my duties as volunteer 
story-teller of days gone by at Memory Lane Classics, IF I DID NOT MENTION CATFISH and the ton of top-shelf prizes 
he has bestowed on me over the years at MLC, for a price that many would proclaim to be , "easily cheaper than 
diamonds of equal weight."  On more than one occasion, i have provided CATFISH with a list of my worldly-wants of the 
antiquated-bicycle realm ... only to be reminded of the tenacity that CATFISH has, in going on the hunt and returning 
with bicycle-antiquities, for me ... treasures so magnificent in their natural form, that dusting was hardly necessary.
Although i could begin to list each prize received, one by one ... the list would take several lifetimes to read to comple-
tion.  My biggest fear is that others will hear of the treasures possessed by CATFISH ... or realize that he is fully capable 
of finding many of the ancient, bicycle-related parts that a person may desire ... at a much better price than having the 
same item reproduced in far-off China.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

Wow. I didn't even get metioned...... 




hoofhearted said:


> LOOK ... i been goin' to MLC since about 1988 ... missed a few years here and there .. and i am here to testify
> that the MLC Swap .. combined with the Ann Arbor Swap NEVER FAILS TO DELIVER !!!  There is NO TELLING who
> will show up with what to sell or swap.  While it is a fact that most of my Best Badges were pried-loose from the
> mighty-grip of PAUL "Good Eye" GENARO over a period of a lotta years ... many, many of the rest of my collection
> ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 14, 2013)

*Thread Item #58 Has Been Ammended*

My Dear CATFISH ... you are absolutely correct in noting my lack of mention of the bicycle rarities 
you have provided to me over the years ... for this, i ask your forgiveness ... and please note that 
Thread Item #58 Has Been Ammended, in high hopes that this situation can be rectified.

.............  patric


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 14, 2013)

*Patric*



hoofhearted said:


> My Dear CATFISH ... you are absolutely correct in noting my lack of mention of the bicycle rarities
> you have provided to me over the years ... for this, i ask your forgiveness ... and please note that
> Thread Item #58 Has Been Ammended, in high hopes that this situation can be rectified.
> 
> ...




Your pic looks better than i remember you!


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> My Dear CATFISH ... you are absolutely correct in noting my lack of mention of the bicycle rarities
> you have provided to me over the years ... for this, i ask your forgiveness ... and please note that
> Thread Item #58 Has Been Ammended, in high hopes that this situation can be rectified.
> 
> ...




Patric,    It's all good.   Catfish


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Bike Event*

Never have been to a bike event. Will be making plans for one. First I have to convince the
other half that this is something very important .If she doesn't understand...too bad ,I'm going !

Btw: if you had the chance to attend only "one" bike event...which one would you go to ? Thanks


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 14, 2013)

*Mlc*

Memory Lane without question


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Mlc*



prewarbikes4sale said:


> Memory Lane without question




Never been to one, on the average, is it mostly bike parts that everyone usually
buys or complete bikes ? 
Or it's a little of both & every year it's different because you never know what may
be brought to the event ?

I basing this on the local antique car swap meets that I have attended. Sometimes 
there's lot of goodies others not so much.
I'm asking  questions to get a feel of what to more or less expect. Regardless, I
think it'll be nice. I get excited just to read about all of you who will be attending.
Good luck ! Maybe you can post your finds . So those that cannot be there will
drool with envy !


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 14, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Never have been to a bike event. Will be making plans for one. First I have to convince the
> other half that this is something very important .If she doesn't understand...too bad ,I'm going !
> 
> Btw: if you had the chance to attend only "one" bike event...which one would you go to ? Thanks




Although I would classify the Spring MLC show as a must, my favorites are:

#1 Trexlertown, PA (Oct)- Only 5 hours from me and I prefer the one day from dusk to dawn, maybe not the most inventory, but the biggest on the east coast and for my money... the best inventory. I have several bicycle in my permanent collection from the event, by far the most. 
#2 Copake, NY (Apr)- Not only is the swap great, but with the auction, there is stuff you know about and could take home.  Just sitting on the floor and watching all the action is a thrill in itself.  Beautiful rural upstate NY location is cool.
#3 MLC/AA, OH and MI (Apr)- Great networking with all long as it is strung out Wed-Sun, certainly a ton of vendors, but I have disappointed in the stuff available in the last few years.
Midwesterners might rank these swaps as the best, but have they gone to the above?
Chris


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Although I would classify the Spring MLC show as a must, my favorites are:
> 
> #1 Trexlertown, PA (Oct)- Only 5 hours from me and I prefer the one day from dusk to dawn, maybe not the most inventory, but the biggest on the east coast and for my money... the best inventory. I have several bicycle in my permanent collection from the event, by far the most.
> #2 Copake, NY (Apr)- Not only is the swap great, but with the auction, there is stuff you know about and could take home.  Just sitting on the floor and watching all the action is a thrill in itself.  Beautiful rural upstate NY location is cool.
> ...




Is the Trexlertown, Pa. event  also known as Hershey ?


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Apr 14, 2013)

*Yes*



scrubbinrims said:


> Although I would classify the Spring MLC show as a must, my favorites are:
> 
> #1 Trexlertown, PA (Oct)- Only 5 hours from me and I prefer the one day from dusk to dawn, maybe not the most inventory, but the biggest on the east coast and for my money... the best inventory. I have several bicycle in my permanent collection from the event, by far the most.
> #2 Copake, NY (Apr)- Not only is the swap great, but with the auction, there is stuff you know about and could take home.  Just sitting on the floor and watching all the action is a thrill in itself.  Beautiful rural upstate NY location is cool.
> ...




yes.... I have


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 14, 2013)

HAVE BEEN TO Trex twice ... never Copake ... MLC and AA are regular haunts for me ... 
Spring, Fall and occasionally that August Swap Meet.

....... patric


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 14, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> Although I would classify the Spring MLC show as a must, my favorites are:
> 
> #1 Trexlertown, PA (Oct)- Only 5 hours from me and I prefer the one day from dusk to dawn, maybe not the most inventory, but the biggest on the east coast and for my money... the best inventory. I have several bicycle in my permanent collection from the event, by far the most.
> #2 Copake, NY (Apr)- Not only is the swap great, but with the auction, there is stuff you know about and could take home.  Just sitting on the floor and watching all the action is a thrill in itself.  Beautiful rural upstate NY location is cool.
> ...




I have traveled from Texas to the West Coast to the East Coast, and from South Texas to Iowa and most points in between when it comes to swaps and shows. MLC and AA are in my mind the best. Yes, I agree, not always big stuff shows up, but seeing old friends and meeting new ones prove to be beneficial all year long in stocking the barn. If I had to choose 1 trip a year, MLC/AA would be it hands down. Plus it's not all about the rust, it's about friendships and relationships. While I have a pretty decent collection of old bikes, I have an amazing collection of bike friends that I wouldn't trade for any amount of rust...

...well maybe if something really good came along...


----------



## rideahiggins (Apr 14, 2013)

*2012 MLC swap pics*

For pics of the 2012 spring swap click this link and on the left side of the page scroll down to fun stuff, click and view pics.  http://www.memorylane-classics.com/


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I have traveled from Texas to the West Coast to the East Coast, and from South Texas to Iowa and most points in between when it comes to swaps and shows. MLC and AA are in my mind the best. Yes, I agree, not always big stuff shows up, but seeing old friends and meeting new ones prove to be beneficial all year long in stocking the barn. If I had to choose 1 trip a year, MLC/AA would be it hands down.




Thanks for the input from all. I sincerely did not intend to spark a climate as to which is the
best. I agree with you that to share with friends is Great. That's why I'm here with folks like
all of you in this hobby that we all love in our own way.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

prewarbikes4sale said:


> Memory Lane without question




The Spring Memory Lane.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Is the Trexlertown, Pa. event  also known as Hershey ?




No. This happends the Sunday before Hershey.


----------



## catfish (Apr 14, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> I have traveled from Texas to the West Coast to the East Coast, and from South Texas to Iowa and most points in between when it comes to swaps and shows. MLC and AA are in my mind the best. Yes, I agree, not always big stuff shows up, but seeing old friends and meeting new ones prove to be beneficial all year long in stocking the barn. If I had to choose 1 trip a year, MLC/AA would be it hands down. Plus it's not all about the rust, it's about friendships and relationships. While I have a pretty decent collection of old bikes, I have an amazing collection of bike friends that I wouldn't trade for any amount of rust...
> 
> ...well maybe if something really good came along...




Well said Scott. It's not just about the bikes. It's about seeing old friends too. And eating at Chowders and Moor every night....


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 14, 2013)

catfish said:


> Well said Scott. It's not just about the bikes. It's about seeing old friends too. And eating at Chowders and Moor every night....




Don't give away all our secrets!


----------



## rlhender (Apr 14, 2013)

I think this is the best kept secret for great food close by....Best ribs around

http://www.docstontogany.com


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Mlc*



rlhender said:


> I think this is the best kept secret for great food close by....Best ribs around
> 
> http://www.docstontogany.com




*Yummy... N.O.S.  Original "Ribs "...please stop it !*


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Apr 14, 2013)

rlhender said:


> I think this is the best kept secret for great food close by....Best ribs around
> 
> http://www.docstontogany.com




You have to try the meatball sub in the pizza shop


----------



## rlhender (Apr 14, 2013)

If it is nice out that week I will be riding one of my cruisers down to the pizza place

Rick


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 14, 2013)

*Mlc*



HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> You have to try the meatball sub in the pizza shop




I envy you guys up north...

I had the chance once to eat pizza's..up there.

Down south...no such luck ! What we have does not compare !


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 14, 2013)

The pizza shop, in scenic Grand Rapids, had a great "all you can eat lunch".


----------



## catfish (Apr 15, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> The pizza shop, in scenic Grand Rapids, had a great "all you can eat lunch".




Lunch..... How can you leave the swap meet in the middle of the day for lunch!


----------



## jpromo (Apr 15, 2013)

catfish said:


> Lunch..... How can you leave the swap meet in the middle of the day for lunch!




Yeah, lunch is a BBQ pulled chicken sammich from the MLC kitchen. It's not a swap meet without one or two.


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 15, 2013)

*Memory Lane Swap Meet*



catfish said:


> Lunch..... How can you leave the swap meet in the middle of the day for lunch!




*I would think that no bonafide,salivating,collector would leave in the middle of the day
for lunch ! You might just miss that once-in-a-lifetime item you've been looking for.
I say "rough it"...pack something with you ...eat while you scan. Later after having found
it...you can sit down & enjoy a nice meal with that prized metal beauty next to you.  *


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 16, 2013)

Yes, you guys are right.
I have never seen anything away from the swap meet.


----------



## catfish (Apr 16, 2013)

[
Bob,   Let me know when you want to sell this frame and fork.    Thanks,  Catfish

QUOTE=charnleybob;226540]Yes, you guys are right.
I have never seen anything away from the swap meet.



[/QUOTE]


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 17, 2013)

When this guy shows up, guard your headbadges!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 17, 2013)

that front fork is sick!  I like the rocket with that fork better then the rocket fork.



charnleybob said:


> Yes, you guys are right.
> I have never seen anything away from the swap meet.


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 17, 2013)

charnleybob said:


> When this guy shows up, guard your headbadges!




WOW...that took me a minute to figure out who the heck that was!


----------



## OldRider (Apr 17, 2013)

Is that CatFish?


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 17, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Is that CatFish?




Nope, try again.


----------



## Gary Mc (Apr 17, 2013)

A young Patric??????


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 18, 2013)

Gary Mc said:


> A young Patric??????




DING DING DING DING...we have a winner!


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 18, 2013)

Patrick J Cafaro, Fremont Ohio Bill Feasel meet, 1990.


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2013)

OldRider said:


> Is that CatFish?




Wow! You just made it on my "Do not sell too list" !

   Catfish


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2013)

*SOMETIMES ... you just gots to leave ..........*

HEY ... charnleybob ... i can remember when you, i and GERMEAU were gonna leave the swap and head 
to Central Ohio ... Many of those in attendance chided us with .. "You boys are gonna miss something 
special if you leave !!"  AND ... "Say .. What could be so important that isn't already here ??!!"  The three 
of us chortled as we climbed into the motorhome.

A FEW HOURS LATER ... we were soaking-up the vision of the Rarest, And Most Desirable Rocket Bicycle 
EVER PRODUCED by the Alexander Speciality Co. in Paris, Texas.

BOB ... your peepers were easily as big as Wedding-Grade Chinet Paper Plates AND GERMEAU's peeps 
were dialed in to "Tractor Beam" ... none of us had ever seen the sight of THAT PARTICULAR Rocket !!!

WE DID MANAGE TO get back to the swap ... although by then ... nothing really mattered but that ROCKET.
The three of us covered every option of how each of us were gonna dress out "our own" Rocket .. when 
we scored one.  Maybe GERMEAU got his to a finished state !!?  I dunno.

..........  patric c. cafaro .........  the "c" is for 'pasquale' ... believe it, or not.


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 18, 2013)

It's not Patric Julius Cafaro?
PJ for short?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2013)

*Say .. "WHAT ?"*

HEY TO BOB ... no ... it's always been patric C. cafaro ..... my mom came to America off the boat from Sicily in her teen's 
... (same for my father) .. and she did not have great skills in English  ... Sicilian does not recognize all 26 letters of the 
English language ... there may be even more letters now, since Hawaii, Alaska and Puerto Rico have all been made states.  
I just never looked into that aspect.  Anyhoo, my middle initial IS "C" ... however .. my mother always pronounced the 
"C" as "Pasquale" ........

ALWAYS GOOD To Hear From Ya, BOB !!!!  ...........................  patric


----------



## oldwhizzer (Apr 18, 2013)

*pat*

Thats a Nice Girl Scout Hat Your have on there! You better show up this year or Me and Spank are going to drive down and beat your A$$


----------



## OldRider (Apr 18, 2013)

catfish said:


> Wow! You just made it on my "Do not sell too list" !
> 
> Catfish




Sorry Catfish! I've never seen a pic of you and they were talking about headbadges when that pic came up and I immediately thought of you.


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 18, 2013)

HEY TO oldwhizzer ... am lookin' forward to seein' you and prewarbikes4sale ... although i never know
which war he means ............. i'll be there Wednesday.

.....................  patric


----------



## catfish (Apr 18, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 92757
> 
> HEY TO oldwhizzer ... am lookin' forward to seein' you and prewarbikes4sale ... although i never know
> which war he means ............. i'll be there Wednesday.
> ...




Desert Storm......


----------



## charnleybob (Apr 18, 2013)

Pat and another happy head badge customer!  Old Memory Lane, Perrysburg Ohio, 1993.


----------



## bike (Apr 20, 2013)

*Then, a few years go by*



charnleybob said:


> Pat and another happy head badge customer!  Old Memory Lane, Perrysburg Ohio, 1993.









HAIL PATRIC!!!!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2013)

Just landed in Tulsa not sure if these shoes were made for swap meets? Lol


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 23, 2013)

We're on the highway about an hour ahead of Kim and Mark...got to pick up the speed so we can beat them to the deals!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 23, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> We're on the highway about an hour ahead of Kim and Mark...got to pick up the speed so we can beat them to the deals!




Are you driving from Tx. ?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2013)

sm2501 said:


> We're on the highway about an hour ahead of Kim and Mark...got to pick up the speed so we can beat them to the deals!




Good luck/happy pick'ns..... leave some goodies for the less fortunate...


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2013)

hoofhearted said:


> View attachment 92775
> 
> HEY TO oldwhizzer ... am lookin' forward to seein' you and prewarbikes4sale ... although i never know
> which war he means ............. i'll be there Wednesday.
> ...




...where did you obtain my picture?


----------



## bricycle (Apr 23, 2013)

bike said:


> HAIL PATRIC!!!!




Wholly Ceasers ghost!!!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 23, 2013)

2jakes said:


> Are you driving from Tx. ?




Yep...with 2 friends.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 23, 2013)

we are packed up and heading out in the morning, see you all soon!


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 23, 2013)

*Preview*

Here is a preview of what I'm picking up at memory lane. :o
It's as solid as a rock.
Nick.


----------



## npence (Apr 23, 2013)

Loading trailer tomorrow after work will be there thurs early morning. Can't wait to meet up with friends and buy and sell some bikes. Can't get much better then that


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 23, 2013)

Is your tetanus innoculation up to date?    I'm glad you are excited.  That's what it's all about.



Nickinator said:


> Here is a preview of what I'm picking up at memory lane. :o
> It's as solid as a rock.
> Nick.


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 23, 2013)

My tetanus shot is up to date! 

Nick.



dougfisk said:


> Is your tetanus innoculation up to date?    I'm glad you are excited.  That's what it all about.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 24, 2013)

Arrived safe 2 planes and a 16 hour drive time for a nap. It's a bit wet but hopefully weather will improve.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 24, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Arrived safe 2 planes and a 16 hour drive time for a nap. It's a bit wet but hopefully weather will improve.




Have a great time Mark!  Bring back some good stuff.


----------



## dougfisk (Apr 24, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Arrived safe 2 planes and a 16 hour drive....




Mark:  Didn't your travel agent tell you - there are airports closer than that!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 24, 2013)

Just 4 hours away I can smell the bikes from here


----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Just 4 hours away I can smell the bikes from here




...that was me, I was nibbling on a singletube an hour or so ago...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 24, 2013)

Lol the travel agent didn't include visits to other collectors houses 




dougfisk said:


> Mark:  Didn't your travel agent tell you - there are airports closer than that!


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 24, 2013)

Got here about 2:30 pm and it was cold and nasty--kinda reminded me of my first wife! It's cleared now and I think life will be good for the next few days! V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (Apr 25, 2013)

How's the weather and better yet, how's the pickin'?!

I'm leaving tonight after I get everything loaded in the van!

See ya'll soon!

Alan


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 25, 2013)

Be there after 9 pm tonight...keep the bonfire burnin.'
Chris


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2013)

Just caught my connector flight home. 

It was truly an amazing trip! I really don't have the words to describe it. It was a privilege meeting and spending time with friends and collectors.


----------



## babyjesus (Apr 30, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Just caught my connector flight home.
> 
> It was truly an amazing trip! I really don't have the words to describe it. It was a privilege meeting and spending time with friends and collectors.




So you flew... If you wanted things that could have been frustrating since you can't bring bikes on the plane. I went to Norway once where people throw out early 1900s bikes on every street just about and all I could do was look at them and feel incredibly frustrated not to be able to bring any home


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 30, 2013)

*MLC and AA --- Spring 2013*

WOW-WEE-WOW-WOW !!! ... what a great event (s) !!!  Got there Thursday ... left AA three p.m. Sunday ... 
What a big event these meets were !!!  Will take some pics of what i grabbed .. sometime this week .. on an 
appropriate thread. None of it is for sale.  But .. i've dug out some Davis hardware that is (will post on - For Sale).

MET A FEW BUDZ on The CABE ... WHAT A GRAND TIME WAS HAD BY ALL !!!  Did not take a single foto.  Sad.

..........  patric


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 30, 2013)

babyjesus said:


> So you flew... If you wanted things that could have been frustrating since you can't bring bikes on the plane. I went to Norway once where people throw out early 1900s bikes on every street just about and all I could do was look at them and feel incredibly frustrated not to be able to bring any home



 It wasn't an issue I packed a bike on the field and shipped via Fed/Ex. And packed my smalls and shipped via USPS and Fed/Ex. Of course without Scott providing a bike box it would have been difficult and without the help of Kim it would have been difficult he dropped my smalls off to be shipped out.


----------

